# Accents



## Acruoxil (Nov 6, 2015)

So a little while back I was talking to my friend okaimii about accents. 

Bell Tree, what's your favorite accent? Do you have an accent? Feel free to share a video of what you sound like. I suggest using Vocaroo. 

I really love Australian and American accents. They're just so sexy as hell.


----------



## Nightmares (Nov 6, 2015)

So many ****ing threads your making xD

I love American / Canadian accents and Japanese ^.^
I can't record my voice right now but it's a southern English accent


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Nov 6, 2015)

I like them all. 
I have been told i sounded British once. Which is weird because i am half Mexican.


----------



## kayleee (Nov 6, 2015)

imo American accents are boring but that's probably because I am American and I hear them all the time lmao


----------



## mogyay (Nov 6, 2015)

i have a west coast scottish accent which i think is p mild but to y'all americans it might sound pretty thick~~


----------



## tae (Nov 6, 2015)

i don't think i really have an accent, some people say i do but i think i just talk fast is all. *shrug*
i really like Australian accents. it's probably my favorite. I also really like English accents. :')


----------



## Sleepi (Nov 6, 2015)

I don't really have a favourite accent, all of them are pretty cool and unique c: I'm British, so I (obviously) have a British accent lmao. Accents vary all throughout the country though (like essex accents, london accents, liverpool accents...) and in the past few years i've moved from the south of the country to the north lmao so I probably sound like a strange mix of both. no idea tbh :^)


----------



## tae (Nov 6, 2015)

i'd record my voice, but i sound weird as hell when recorded... :<


----------



## Sleepi (Nov 6, 2015)

taesaek said:


> i'd record my voice, but i sound weird as hell when recorded... :<



same here lmao. and my family would ask me what i'm doing so that'd be awks


----------



## Hatori (Nov 6, 2015)

Any accent is cool. x) I'm not sure if I myself have one (or if it's a thick accent or not).


----------



## tae (Nov 6, 2015)

Sleepi said:


> same here lmao. and my family would ask me what i'm doing so that'd be awks



i don't think i have the confidence to boost my highly feminine voice all over tbt. people wouldn't let me live it down. ahah.


----------



## Sleepi (Nov 6, 2015)

taesaek said:


> i don't think i have the confidence to boost my highly feminine voice all over tbt. people wouldn't let me live it down. ahah.



tbh i'm sure people would think you have a nice voice ^^ on the other hand with me would be a different story ;w; //remembers all the times i've heard myself on recording and cringes


----------



## Halebop (Nov 6, 2015)

i have a midwest american accent which is probably the "normal american accent" my favorite is scottish accents!


----------



## Ichigo. (Nov 6, 2015)

I just have a neutral American accent (though maybe it's sorta Californian influenced? since that's where I live...) Nothing very interesting tho


----------



## tae (Nov 6, 2015)

Sleepi said:


> tbh i'm sure people would think you have a nice voice ^^ on the other hand with me would be a different story ;w; //remembers all the times i've heard myself on recording and cringes



oh gosh no, if you can think of something for me to say, i'll consider recording so you can cringe at it.
like 3 of my ex's have said i kinda sound like winona ryder


----------



## cinny (Nov 6, 2015)

I have a hawaiian pidgin accent lol, I don't like it but it is slowly going away...
Australian, British and NYC accents are my fave. B)


----------



## okaimii (Nov 6, 2015)

"a little while back"

more like 3 minutes ago lol

I like European and Spanish accents. They're really nice.


----------



## Sleepi (Nov 6, 2015)

taesaek said:


> oh gosh no, if you can think of something for me to say, i'll consider recording so you can cringe at it.
> like 3 of my ex's have said i kinda sound like winona ryder



uhhh.. //thinking
you could just introduce yourself ;w; like your username and stuff.
oh o:


----------



## Celestefey (Nov 6, 2015)

The specific term for my accent is "Estuary English", lol, I learned about it a few days ago, so I guess a London accent to those who don't know - not Cockney. xD I'd say though I'm a bit more well-spoken than some people in my area, not to sound all stuck-up and snobby lol, I just talk properly the majority of the time, even to family and friends.


----------



## Dinosaurz (Nov 6, 2015)

British/Londoner accent.
I moved around a lot so it's like half londener and half whatever else.


----------



## Shimmer (Nov 6, 2015)

I have a Canadian accent. 
I LOVE Scottish accents. They're great. <3


----------



## Soigne (Nov 6, 2015)

I have a very, very neutral accent. I've tried my best to kill any trace of it because southern American accents really piss me off. 

When I was a freshman in high school, an upperclassman asked if I was from Canada so I take pride in the fact that I don't sound like anyone from here.


----------



## wassop (Nov 6, 2015)

i like italian , german , scottish , french , and irish accents

i've been told i have a slightly spanish accent , like i pronounce things a little differently


----------



## tsantsa (Nov 6, 2015)

i has a south london accent 

i love scottish and canadian accents though *w*


----------



## cassieok5 (Nov 6, 2015)

I have an Irish accent!!! &#55356;&#57152; I love being Irish lmao. I like Scottish accents too


----------



## Shimmer (Nov 6, 2015)

Sopharu said:


> I have a very, very neutral accent. I've tried my best to kill any trace of it because southern American accents really piss me off.
> 
> When I was a freshman in high school, an upperclassman asked if I was from Canada so I take pride in the fact that I don't sound like anyone from here.



I visited Florida and when I was there, I had several random people ask if I was from Canada. I mean, I am from Canada but I found it hilarious because, to me, I can't really name something that would cause me to stick out enough for random people to ask if I'm from Canada. I can't really think of what a Canadian accent even is supposed to sound like besides saying "eh" or the Newfoundland accent.


----------



## tae (Nov 6, 2015)

http://vocaroo.com/i/s00ceCrMc4Hp I DID THE THING.... brb hyperventilating now.
sorry for my super gross, super nasally voice guys. this was fun though.


----------



## The Sundae (Nov 6, 2015)

[Deleted]


----------



## Dinosaurz (Nov 6, 2015)

taesaek said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s00ceCrMc4Hp I DID THE THING.... brb hyperventilating now.
> sorry for my super gross, super nasally voice guys. this was fun though.



That's cool xD. Better then me, cause my accent sucks.


----------



## tae (Nov 6, 2015)

Slammint said:


> That's cool xD. Better then me, cause my accent sucks.



i don't really think i have much of an accent, but i do have a weird voice.


----------



## cornimer (Nov 6, 2015)

I guess I have a Canadian accent.  XD

I love Australian and English accents.  c:


----------



## ArkieRN (Nov 6, 2015)

American Deep South accent. I'm from Arkansas (hence the Arkie in my handle). It's nice that since President Clinton not everyone is baffled when I say Arkansas.


----------



## jiny (Nov 6, 2015)

I don't really have an accent since I am just a normal American. I guess I have an American accent.


----------



## N e s s (Nov 6, 2015)

I have a regular American accent, but when I get mad my southern accent flares up


----------



## King Dorado (Nov 6, 2015)

I live in Florida- we have a neutral American accent.  Southerners say we have yankee accents, yankees say we have southern accents.  meh.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Shimmer said:


> I visited Florida and when I was there, I had several random people ask if I was from Canada. I mean, I am from Canada but I found it hilarious because, to me, I can't really name something that would cause me to stick out enough for random people to ask if I'm from Canada. I can't really think of what a Canadian accent even is supposed to sound like besides saying "eh" or the Newfoundland accent.



its "aboot" the vowels...


----------



## TarzanGirl (Nov 6, 2015)

I don't really have an accent unless you are from another country than the US and would consider it an American accent. I think a lot of accents are pretty annoying. I like some Britishy accents (I love the Scottish one) but some of them are snobby sounding to me (I have no idea what they are named). I think some British accents also make for hilarious comedy.


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 6, 2015)

I have a mix of Canadian, American and Indian accents. I don't really have a preference.

I'm also pretty confident that Canadian and American accents are the same.


----------



## DJStarstryker (Nov 6, 2015)

The US is pretty big so there's actually a lot of different accents here. There's the southern accent, the Boston accent, the Texan accent (yes, this is different from the rest of the south), etc. 

I don't have any particular like or dislike for any accents. I don't know what my accent is exactly. I grew up in Maryland. I do NOT have the Baltimore accent/drawl (they pronounce the word "wash" as "warsh" for instance) even though I grew up near there in particular. Neither do I have the nearby states' accents of the Virginia southern-style (but not southern exactly) or New York or Pennsylvania Dutch. I guess my accent is probably closest to the midwest accent, which is as close to a generic American accent as you can get.


----------



## riummi (Nov 6, 2015)

we all have accents

i guess a California accent? if there is such a thing...


----------



## Llust (Nov 6, 2015)

i dont have a preference, but i myself have a pretty heavy accent. i have a vietnamese accent which isnt even that noticeable in general bc most viet people sound normal when they speak english, but idk how to explain. its just hard for me to slow down when i talk and i tend to cut off letters from words or words from sentances, if that makes sense. my tone of voice changes a lot when i speak too, but thats just how it was when i grew up soo..im trying to get rid of my viet accent and its fair to say that im making some pretty decent progress. i know an equal ratio of people who do and dont like viet accents

i always have to repeat what i say twice to people bc they can never understand what i say lol - and its ironic how i have a viet accent yet i stopped speaking viet completely a few years ago


----------



## crystalmilktea (Nov 7, 2015)

I don't care about accents and don't find them extra pleasing or anything, and yes I have one because everyone in the world has one LOL (no matter what they think). Where I live everyone goes crazy over my friend who is from Wales, but I never had any interest in his accent, maybe because my cousin is Australian and I got over that in elementary school LOL.

Edit: I think a few things that can also sort of apply as accents in Canada are the way you pronounce certain cities?
CalGARy vs. CALgary vs. Calgry
ToronTo vs. Toronno

And there's slang words


----------



## King Dorado (Nov 7, 2015)

DJStarstryker said:


> I guess my accent is probably closest to the midwest accent, which is as close to a generic American accent as you can get.



no way that midwestern is a generic accent, dontchya know.  

but, maybe a western USA accent is generic American (except for surfer dudes and valley girls).


----------



## TarzanGirl (Nov 7, 2015)

I don't understand how accents work. Do people do them on purpose? How is it controlled? How can people with accents talk without them sometimes?


----------



## toddishott (Nov 7, 2015)

My absolute favorite accent is Russian. and runner up is Australian. Also I live in the Minnesota and I do not like my accent. its a subtle minnesotan accent and oh boy do I like my "o's"


----------



## The Sundae (Nov 7, 2015)

[Deleted]


----------



## King Dorado (Nov 7, 2015)

I don't have a favorite accent to hear, and there arent any that i consider particularly sexy.  I'm really good at imitating accents though, and my favorites to imitate are russian, austrian (ha- Schwartzenegger), and Irish (bc i mix in a lot of F-bombs with the Irish accent)...


----------



## Mariah (Nov 7, 2015)

The Sundae said:


> I feel like I should share a map of the U.S. accents/dialects since a lot of people don't seem to know their own.
> 
> Using spoiler because the image is like 400 pixels tall.
> 
> ...


That's a lot of accents. How do they all differ? I'm in Illinois and we definitely don't sound like the people I met in Missouri. Nobody here says "y'all" like they do in Missouri and I don't pronounce pin like pen or cot like caught. I also didn't notice the people of southern California or New York speaking any differently than we do.


----------



## King Dorado (Nov 7, 2015)

Mariah said:


> I'm in Illinois . I also didn't notice the people of southern California or New York speaking any differently than we do.



lmao.  srsly?  you sane Noo Yawk aint got no accent? fugeddaboutit!

re Illinois accent- see those old "Da Bearz" sketches from SNL... or The Blues Brothers movie...


----------



## Mariah (Nov 7, 2015)

King Dad said:


> lmao.  srsly?  you sane Noo Yawk aint got no accent? fugeddaboutit!
> 
> re Illinois accent- see those old "Da Bearz" sketches from SNL... or The Blues Brothers movie...



I know plenty of people in New York that do not speak like that.


----------



## radioloves (Nov 7, 2015)

All accents r funnn! I like the Irish accent xD greatt times


----------



## The Sundae (Nov 7, 2015)

[Deleted]


----------



## Shimmer (Nov 7, 2015)

Mariah said:


> I know plenty of people in New York that do not speak like that.


I second this. My boyfriend lives in New York, born and raised and does not speak like that. Neither do any of his friends. 

Is it possible for some people to have a specific accent for their region and others not, even if they were also born and raised there?


----------



## rainbow_smite (Nov 7, 2015)

I live in Illinois and I feel like the weird thing about it is that it's such a long state that depending on where you are the accent is different.  The old da bearz is generally considered to be Chicago almost exclusively.  Life far enough outside it and it gets to normal Midwest (though I'd argue that Midwest doesn't say pen as pin that's more Southern).  The further down you go though you can hear a Southern accent start to develop.  There are differences in colloquialisms too.


----------



## asuka (Nov 7, 2015)

:}


----------



## Gandalf (Nov 7, 2015)

I have an australian accent but I don't think it's very strong. Not too much sun australian accent, just normal australian.

Scottish and kiwi accents are the best though.


----------



## Jake (Nov 7, 2015)

Gandalf said:


> I have an australian accent but I don't think it's very strong. Not too much sun australian accent, just normal australian.



wtf do u even listen to ur own voice ur like full on bogan


----------



## NicPlays (Nov 7, 2015)

Ooh I love the Australian and London accents!

My accent is weird. It's a mixture of Irish, English, and Chilean which sounds American when you put it together, even though I have no trace whatsoever to Nirth America. I've never even been there! My Dad still thinks I sound Irish though. My friends think I don't have an accent at all! Lol!


----------



## HungryForCereal (Nov 7, 2015)

i like japanese accent and also american accent.


----------



## cIementine (Nov 7, 2015)

my accent is really strange for my area. I have a very traditional English accent but my location tends to have more of a local accent with its own slang. People always ask where I'm from because I sound 'posh', however I am a native to the local area and so is my mum; in fact, my dad is from northern England so my accent shouldn't be the way it is. My mum and I speak similarly so my assumption is it's from her.
I just like any American accent oops


----------



## tsantsa (Nov 7, 2015)

Yeh.... this is my voice... http://vocaroo.com/i/s0JaLcEkMMiZ


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 7, 2015)

I don't really care what accent people have, unless it makes it really hard to understand you when you're speaking.

I don't even know what kind of accent I have, or if I even have an accent.


----------



## Aestivate (Nov 7, 2015)

Dutch sounds like German with throat cancer so, if that counts as my accent?

My english sounds pretty decent for someone with a Germanic language I think, mostly because I'm from the southern part of the Netherlands, so I already have a specific accent. Just imagine someone talking english with an unbearable low voice while gurgling. That's my accent.


----------



## Bananas (Nov 7, 2015)

http://vocaroo.com/i/s1aW7pQlON0A My accent x

I love Indian, Japanese and American.


----------



## Vida (Nov 7, 2015)

@Aestivate 
Uhm, English is a Germanic language as well, you know, just saying.

@topic

I have a strong US-American accent which is kinda funny since I never lived in the US lol It does make me a little proud when native English speakers tell me I sound just like a native. As for my favorite accents... Well, I think British accents sound nice/cute haha


----------



## Acruoxil (Nov 7, 2015)

- - - Post Merge - - -



asuka said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1vnGC6YvJ9I
> 
> This is mine. :O I rambled a little...



Your voice is so sweet ;u; do you happen to take voice requests o:


----------



## Chris (Nov 7, 2015)

Some people have heard my accent before over Skype, Mumble, The Bell Tree Podcasts, etc. But for ease: click.

I actually hate the sound of my own voice. People often can't understand me, even in the places I come from. Phone calls are a nightmare. When I lived in England kids constantly made fun of my Scottish accent, so I mostly stopped talking for several years.


I don't think I have a favourite accent in terms of country. I do in terms of individual people though.


----------



## Dinosaurz (Nov 7, 2015)

Tina said:


> Some people have heard my accent before over Skype, Mumble, The Bell Tree Podcasts, etc. But for ease: click.
> 
> I actually hate the sound of my own voice. People often can't understand me, even in the places I come from. Phone calls are a nightmare. When I lived in England kids constantly made fun of my Scottish accent, so I mostly stopped talking for several years.
> 
> ...



That's cool! To me it's like Scottish mixed with American.
A lot of people have that accent near where I like so it's nice xD


----------



## Albuns (Nov 7, 2015)

Tina said:


> Some people have heard my accent before over Skype, Mumble, The Bell Tree Podcasts, etc. But for ease: click.
> 
> I actually hate the sound of my own voice. People often can't understand me, even in the places I come from. Phone calls are a nightmare. When I lived in England kids constantly made fun of my Scottish accent, so I mostly stopped talking for several years.
> 
> ...



I can understand you fine, but you did talk a bit fast in that clip. Maybe that's just me though.


----------



## Vida (Nov 7, 2015)

Tina, you have a beautiful voice and to me, you're not hard to understand at all!


----------



## crystalmilktea (Nov 7, 2015)

Aerate said:


> Your voice is so sweet ;u; do you happen to take voice requests o:



are you the type of guy who likes lilypichu or nyanners or xleahbee


----------



## Aestivate (Nov 7, 2015)

Vida said:


> @Aestivate
> Uhm, English is a Germanic language as well, you know, just saying.
> 
> @topic
> ...



I believe the English language has influences from more than just Germanic heritage, such as Latin and Greek. This of course goes for the current English language. The original english language indeed only had Germanic influences but while it was developing it took in a lot.


----------



## visibleghost (Nov 7, 2015)

idc about other people's accent, as long as i can understand what they're saying anything's fine.

it's really ugly when people speak english with a swedish accent tho


----------



## r a t (Nov 7, 2015)

I pretty much like all accents (accept for chavs lmao), I think it's interesting to hear all the different pronounciations and ect, I have a geordie/northern England accent which I feel as if it doesn't really suit me at all


----------



## dumplen (Nov 7, 2015)

I was raised in Georgia, and even though my family isn't originally from the U.S. I'm used to hearing that typical southern twang accent.  My S/O is from Ohio, and I never realized it but I absolutely love the northern accent he has. The way he says things just sounds so different.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Nov 7, 2015)

I'm American, and despite being from Mississippi, I do not have a Southern accent. I actually have a Japanese-sounding one when I speak Japanese.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Nov 7, 2015)

nintendofan85 said:


> I'm American, and despite being from Mississippi, I do not have a Southern accent. I actually have a Japanese-sounding one when I speak Japanese.



Same, native Japanese speakers say I have barely no accent. I think that's because my native language has a similar flow to Japanese and they have the same sounds.


----------



## Acruoxil (Nov 7, 2015)

This is what I sound like. Excuse the static, it was recorded on a ****ty phone.


----------



## Han Solo (Nov 7, 2015)

TheAhPoCawdOh said:


> I have a regular American accent, but when I get mad my southern accent flares up



Same here. I've lived in Kentucky my entire life but I only really sound "southern" when I start talking a lot when I'm angry.


----------



## Gandalf (Nov 7, 2015)

Jake. said:


> wtf do u even listen to ur own voice ur like full on bogan



oke maybe i am in denial. crikey m9


----------



## cinny (Nov 7, 2015)

crystalmilktea said:


> are you the type of guy who likes lilypichu or nyanners or xleahbee


Omg I thought of lilypichu and leah too.



Aerate said:


> This is what I sound like. Excuse the static, it was recorded on a ****ty phone.



You sound like my bf's friend LOL they are from NYC though.
your voice/accent is nice!!


----------



## Locket (Nov 7, 2015)

I have a mix of a Scottish, English, and American accent/

Scottish from my great grandma

English from another great grandma

American from surroundings


----------



## King Dorado (Nov 8, 2015)

Tina said:


> Some people have heard my accent before over Skype, Mumble, The Bell Tree Podcasts, etc. But for ease: click.
> 
> I actually hate the sound of my own voice. People often can't understand me, even in the places I come from. Phone calls are a nightmare. When I lived in England kids constantly made fun of my Scottish accent, so I mostly stopped talking for several years.



omg you DO sound American in that clip. lmao!  i was expecting "Ah'm frrrrm ScutLun."  I had a professor who grew up in Scotland, said in school theyd beat up the English kids til they spoke with a scottish brogue.


----------



## Acruoxil (Nov 8, 2015)

cinny said:


> You sound like my bf's friend LOL they are from NYC though.
> your voice/accent is nice!!



LOL i don't know if that's a good thing or

Thanks though c:


----------



## cinny (Nov 8, 2015)

Aerate said:


> LOL i don't know if that's a good thing or
> 
> Thanks though c:


Nah it is LOL, just dunno where you are from d: maybe u r from nyc


----------



## Azza (Nov 8, 2015)

I love british accents! It just sounds so cool.


----------



## tsantsa (Nov 8, 2015)

people saying they like british accents and i'm just here like //le blush


----------



## Bananas (Nov 8, 2015)

Azza said:


> I love british accents! It just sounds so cool.



which one? there's like 6000. you have chav, posho, random guy at tesco who doesnt know what the eff he's doing..


----------



## tsantsa (Nov 8, 2015)

Bananas said:


> which one? there's like 6000. you have chav, posho,* random guy at tesco who doesnt know what the eff he's doing..*



Thats me lel 
http://vocaroo.com/i/s0JaLcEkMMiZ
//rolls out of here


----------



## Wrathie83 (Nov 8, 2015)

I'm from Grimsby, England and i hate my accent, it's flat, boring and very northern lol.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Bananas said:


> which one? there's like 6000. you have chav, posho, random guy at tesco who doesnt know what the eff he's doing..



^^ This pmsl


----------



## Luxanna (Nov 8, 2015)

http://vocaroo.com/i/s058PjTb9B2g
This is mines, I'm sorry for the mic, me being sick, i'm a pleb who cant speak well,- failed language my childhood-cries-
 I had to try hard, many many many retries because I kept messing up xD
I''m sick too, but I usually have a nasally voice anyway HAHA-sobs a little- 
I rambled, I sorry xD


----------



## Acruoxil (Nov 8, 2015)

cinny said:


> Nah it is LOL, just dunno where you are from d: maybe u r from nyc



LOL if you say so and naw I'm not in America P:

- - - Post Merge - - -



Nidalee said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s058PjTb9B2g
> This is mines, I'm sorry for the mic, me being sick, i'm a pleb who cant speak well,- failed language my childhood-cries-
> I had to try hard, many many many retries because I kept messing up xD
> I''m sick too, but I usually have a nasally voice anyway HAHA-sobs a little-
> I rambled, I sorry xD



You sound just fine c: Don't worry about it. Actually I really love your voice, it's pretty cute haha. 

I really can't make out the difference between northern and southern Americans, you all sound the same to me LOL.


----------



## epona (Nov 8, 2015)

i speak really fast sorry and also there's loads of background noise because my mic is crap

http://vocaroo.com/i/s1VcUPUhZXsN


i have an accent that's characteristic of the south-side of dublin city and it's gross hahaha i don't sound irish at all

my favourite accents have to be scottish, australian and south-england


----------



## Bananas (Nov 8, 2015)

no one likes my accent cri


----------



## Luxanna (Nov 11, 2015)

I also like Australian accents, its like a fancier sounding English that I can still understand, I always have a hard time understanding people with a British accent. Irish/Scottish is a little difficult too but not as much as British, I like scottish too though


----------



## iamnothyper (Nov 11, 2015)

british accents. but tbh i visited london for like 2 days and i realized that the guy has to be a certain level of hot for the accent to be hot. australian too mebe.


----------



## King Dorado (Nov 11, 2015)

Nidalee said:


> I also like Australian accents, its like a fancier sounding English that I can still understand, I always have a hard time understanding people with a British accent. Irish/Scottish is a little difficult too but not as much as British, I like scottish too though



I always have had to turn on the subtitles watching movies like "Snatch," and "Lock Stock and Two Smoking Barrels;" basically any Brit movie with characters that are from the criminal underground i have no idea what they're saying...


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Nov 11, 2015)

I love Irish Accents, somehow watching enough movies with Irish accents just got to me in a good way haha, I am really freaking Amercan sounding ironically as my mom is full-on Swedish which is another accent I actually find endearing especially having been able to travel to Sweden a few times^^


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Nov 11, 2015)

I've recorded myself before on here when I had some vocaroo threads, I am American but can mock other voices and accents pretty well. I really love Australian accents as well as British, I like pretending I have a French accents cause it sounds nicer on girls. But honestly I love just about all accents as long as they've got a good vocabulary and voice to go with it.


----------



## Cailey (Nov 11, 2015)

I mainly have an american accent but having family in the southern areas I have a slight southern accent that slips out sometimes as well as a canadian accent on a few words that'll slip pretty often by accident...... pretty strange. 

........ I'm a hybrid lol ;;


----------



## Bosca (Nov 11, 2015)

I have a northern Irish accent, i'm not from Northern Ireland, but still from the most northern county in Ireland. 

I love the southern American accent, certain London accents and maybe the thick New York accents.


----------



## Amyy (Nov 11, 2015)

eh i have an australian accent and i really dont like it


----------



## Acruoxil (Nov 11, 2015)

Amyy said:


> eh i have an australian accent and i really dont like it



but dude australian accents are perfect??


----------



## oswaldies (Nov 11, 2015)

I want a Scottish accent
I'm like 17.5% Scottish


----------



## Lauren (Nov 11, 2015)

I absolutely hate my accent, i really do, i really like southern English accents, only because i hate my northern english accent.


----------



## 00jachna (Nov 11, 2015)

Aj lav spiking with ?j swidich akcent becase it ys rilli fan.


----------

